# AAP Finally Comes Out in Support of Home Births Following Surge of Interest Among Pre



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*AAP Finally Comes Out in Support of Home Births Following Surge of Interest Among Pregnant Women*:beercheer:
Saturday, May 04, 2013 by: Jonathan Benson, staff writer

http://www.naturalnews.com/040195_AAP_home_births_midwives.html

(NaturalNews) So many more women these days are opting to give birth at home rather than at the hospital that the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) has finally decided to give an official nod of approval for the practice, according to a recent announcement. Though seemingly shrouded in overtones of skepticism, the AAP public release admits that home births can be safely and effectively performed, and recommends that at least one other person, preferably a midwife, be present during delivery to attend directly to the child's needs.

Published in the group's own journal Pediatrics, the announcement advises women who opt for home birth to make sure that a person with the appropriate training, skills and equipment to perform a resuscitation of the baby be present at all times. The group also recommends that a midwife certified by the American Midwifery Certification Board (AMCB) be present. Appropriate medical equipment, a working telephone, and constant monitoring of outside weather conditions is also advised, should there be a need to seek outside help or move the baby and mother to another location.

"AAP guidelines include warming (of the baby), a detailed physical exam, monitoring of temperature, heart and respiratory rates, eye prophylaxis, vitamin K administration ... feeding assessment, hyperbilirubinemia screening and other newborn screening tests," states the announcement, excluding a recommendation for the dangerous and highly-unnecessary hepatitis B vaccine. "If warranted, infants may also require monitoring for group B streptococcal disease and glucose screening. Comprehensive documentation and follow-up with the child's primary health care provider is essential," it adds.

*Home births have increased by 30 percent since 2004
For an increasing number of women, having a home birth is a no-brainer, given the steady increase in the prevalence of antibiotic-resistant "super-bugs" at hospitals.

For others, the sheer cost of a hospital birth is a major detractor, especially among women without health insurance coverage. But one thing is for sure -- home births are on the rise, having grown in popularity by 30 percent since 2004, according to the latest government data.*

*"No matter where a baby is born, they deserve the same standard of care," says Dr. Kristi Watterberg, a neonatologist and professor of pediatrics at the University of New Mexico (UNM). Dr. Watterberg is also the lead author of the new AAP guidelines for home births. 
"Babies deserve the best care they can get ... and we need to support women wherever they choose to give birth."*

One major caveat to all this, however, is that the AAP is also recommending that pediatricians give expecting parents a rundown on all the alleged risks associated with the home birth process. Though existing data on home births is duplicitous, and many experts in the field of home births insist that they are just as safe or safer than hospital births, the AAP apparently hopes women will think twice before agreeing to a home birth.

"Pediatricians should warn expecting parents that between 10 to 40 percent of women may need to transfer to a hospital before delivery due to unanticipated complications," says a CBS News report on the announcement. "That should not be seen as a failure of home birth, the academy said, but rather as a success of the medical care system."

Sources for this article include:

http://www.aap.org

http://www.cbsnews.com

http://healthland.time.com

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040195_AAP_home_births_midwives.html#ixzz2SN8yGAuE


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

If I'd had my son at home, it would have gone easier for both of us! And, it wouldn't have taken so long. The hospital had me stuck in a bed for HOURS, just because the water only had a small leak...if I'd been at home, I would have been walking around like I did with my daughter, and things would have gone better.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Not too surprized. Those recommendations pretty much mirror the ones I posted a while ago. Good planning and risk assessment is the key. The infection risks really aren't as bad as the media makes it out to be IF the maternity wards follows good infection control policies. ask, verify, and ask some more. Only 3 people touched my child the entire stay and all three babies roomed in with us. Hand washing was announced and done thoroughly in our presence prior to asking if they could handle the baby for checks. I would have better luck getting alcoholics to watch and return a 50y/o bottle of Glen Garioch for me than to get examination equipment into or out of a NICU. Those places can be like fort knox, hence only OB and Anesthesia like dealing with them. They are usually treated like thier own hospital because they've become so separated from the rest of the hospital. Shoot. I made myself thirsty.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Women have been having babies outside of hospitals longer than they have in them. There are definitely several scenarios in which a hospital is a must, but those are the exception and not the rule. A good midwife is generally all that you need.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

JSank80 said:


> Women have been having babies outside of hospitals longer than they have in them. There are definitely several scenarios in which a hospital is a must,* but those are the exception and not the rule. * A good midwife is generally all that you need.


And the trick is to have a perfect ability to predict whether your delivery will be the exception to the rule.

Women have also been dying during childbirth during all of human history. Just because something is natural doesn't make it the best option. I'd rather have a living wife who gave birth in a hospital than a dead wife who died during "natural" childbirth.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JSank80 said:


> Women have been having babies outside of hospitals longer than they have in them. There are definitely several scenarios in which a hospital is a must, but those are the exception and not the rule. A good midwife is generally all that you need.


I agree!


----------

